# Elite Bows?



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Review*

09' bows or 2010 bows? 09 bows are fast, smooth, quiet, and have a great grip! With the Elite warranty its hard to go wrong! But like they always say,"shoot what is most comfortable for ya!"


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I really liked the Elite GT 500, it has a very solid back wall. My question about Elite is how will it do now that Kevin Strothers has left. I'm hesitant to buy a bow from these new companies because I want one that has a good chance to be around. What good is a warranty if the company goes out of business.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tha Z28 is probably one of the smoothest bows you will find great hunting bow. The Gt 500 is one of the finest all around bows ( hunting or target ) you will find and you can't beat Elites warranty best in the industry hands down. I sold a hoyt alpha max and a mathews reezen and I am currently shooting elite


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

As far as questions about Elite and Kevin Stothers leaving I think Kevin was and still is a great designer but elite will not stop growing they will continue to build a great product and have great customer service.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

Jwillman6 said:


> I really liked the Elite GT 500, it has a very solid back wall. My question about Elite is how will it do now that Kevin Strothers has left. I'm hesitant to buy a bow from these new companies because I want one that has a good chance to be around. What good is a warranty if the company goes out of business.


thats funny you say that keven can't stay still at one place he moved 4 different times now g5,bowtech elite now his own comp and my thoughts he mite do it a again you never know. strouther archery just mite fold up in a few years he don't stay at one place for a long time, he kinda scares me when he does that then what happines to that warranty, don't get me wrong keven does make great bows but you can't trust him with all the moveing around he does, and pete at elite, you don't have to worry they will be here for a long time to come, pete and his Designer will make some great bows.
you no whats else is funny alot of these guys follow keven like a puppy dog

you should shoot the elites and the mathews try them out


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either go shoot them both and see which one feels best. If your looking at new one don't forget to check out the Judge. I am still sitting on the fence between the Judge and the SR71.


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't buy an elite because of kevin strother never even heard of him before i joined AT. Elite will only get better IMO. When you own a company and one of your important employee's leave you just don't shut it down. There is always someone who can and will replace them! As far as elite bows all a guy has to do is look one over, hold it,draw it,shoot it and you will see. For me speed was up on my list,I just couldn't choose one over the other though.


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

Elite are great bows! Smooth, fast, and rock solid back walls!


----------



## HoleHopper (Nov 19, 2008)

I have been looking for a hunting bow for the last two years. I have shot one after another. After reading all the good posts on the elites I went to go shoot the GT500 as it fit the specs I wanted. Just for the heck of it I also shot the Z28. Glad I did! I could not put her down. -SMOOTH-, with a decent brace hight for forgivness. Warrenty, Barnsdale limbs, good string, and above all else, that I was looking for in a bow, a great track record. Not some newfangled gadgets that was soposed to be the cats meow. Just a good quallity bow that I can hunt with and be confident with for a long time.

The Z found me! Go and shoot them.........


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

i got to shoot the z28 at the eastern pa outdoor expo in harrisburg on thursday.it was a 09 model but it was very nice.i liked it alot,felt like a real good shooting bow.maybe a little vibration but there was no stabilizer or anything extra on it so i think all the vibration would be gone with a few goodies on it.i didn't say a lot of vibration,just a tiny bit.


----------



## Avgjoe (Dec 5, 2009)

I recently picked up a used 09 Z28 and I couldn't be happier. Quiet, fast, and super smooth drawing. I especially like the crisp valley and absolutely solid back wall. I am also very impressed with the fit and finish on the Elites, just perfect. This is my first but likely not my last Elite!

Mike


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

Can you name the engineer that designed the number one selling bow (hoyt alpha max) last year?? who care what person designed what bow, as long as its a good product. its funny how people get worked up over that... thinking kevin left... elite will won't survive... Elite is owned by G5 and G5 doesn't make a bad product....



Jwillman6 said:


> I really liked the Elite GT 500, it has a very solid back wall. My question about Elite is how will it do now that Kevin Strothers has left. I'm hesitant to buy a bow from these new companies because I want one that has a good chance to be around. What good is a warranty if the company goes out of business.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

i have the z28 and gt500 - the difference is that the z28 has a smoother 
consistant draw but a shallow valley and not as fast as the gt500.
the gt500 still has a very smooth draw and has a very nice valley and
is my choice for hunting because of the extra speed and better valley.
but I would choose the z28 for a target / 3d bow because it just seems
to stick to the target like glue. When I sighted it in it only took me 20 minutes
to get it sighted for 20-30-40-50.


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

down to 2 Elite's, sold the 08.5 Z, Too limb heavy and slow. 09 slower, smoother, good for tree hunting. Good quality bow's. Waiting (impatiently) for my Strother Infinity. I like split limbs, makes the bow balance better for me. If not the Infinity for me it would be the PSE AXE. 
G5 owns Elite, Where Elites design's go in the future is unknown, but they will eventually run out of Strother's ideas. They have the money behind them so they will be around for a long time I think, but it really does not matter, there are always part's for bow's around if you have an issue, and with the depreciation on them anyway, who care's? buying them cheap these day's anyway.


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been looking at an Elite GT500 (cuda cam version for short draw) for target/3D myself but have been unable to try one. 

From the research and forum posts, I read nothing but positive things. For me its down between the Elite GT500, Hoyt Maxxis 31 and Bowtech Destroyer 350. Leaning towards the Elite. Would be nice to be able to shoot all three and compare.


----------



## bhunter19 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have shot my brothers 08.5 gt500 and the 09 z28. The draw on the gt500 is very smooth but too stiff of a pull for me (got a sore shoulder). the z28 is smooth and easy to pull, so I have a z28 on order. However if I had a better shoulder I probably would get the gt500.


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Just bought a XXL and have not got to shoot it yet because of a pending back surgery, but I sure like the looks and feel of the bow. Cant wait to start shooting it.


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I couldnt be happier with my GT. The smooth draw and solid wall, perfet combo. Bout to order a Z28 also. I dont see Elite going anywhere for awhile.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Elites are hear to stay


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

I dint think G5 owned Elite....I thought the owner Pete Crawford was a Vice President at Elite before buying Elite...none the less a good bow.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

www.elitearchery.com

You can get a lot of info in the forums there about who owns what and the ins and outs of their partnerships and business models. G5 doesn't own elite. Elite, like Bowtech, will be around for a long time. Kevin has great designs, and I will probably own one of his future bows, but a business is a whole heck of a lot more than one designer; elite has both design capabilities combined with A+ production tolerances, and supreme warranties and CS. What will make or break Elite is the same thing that makes or breaks any company, and that is whether or not people pump money into their products. I personally don't understand why people wouldn't, but I guess mass advertising really, really, really sways people.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the great insight! I ended up ordering an SR-71 about 3 weeks ago. I love the bow! I also realized that before the year is out I will own either a Z28 or a GT500! Thanks again, Ron


----------

